# chances



## ragnahr (Sep 25, 2008)

i have 2 female platties and a male in my tank along with the rest of my fish. what are the chances of them getting pregnant.. any thing i can do t help the process.. one of them was pregnant but i think she already had them ... im new to the breeding thing.. any help would be gratful thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Chances of pregnancy? 
About 90% no matter what you do.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Chances of pregnancy? 
About 90% no matter what you do.


----------



## ragnahr (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks for your help.... how will i know when there pregnant and when to put then in the hatchery?


----------

